# Bezugsquelle für 2005/2006 Element Rahmen



## wilson (2. August 2007)

Gibts irgendwo online noch Element Rahmen aus den Jahren 05 oder 06, die man günstig  erwerben könnte?


----------



## sasch12 (3. August 2007)

hi Wilson...
ebay ist glaub grad einer drin !
gruß sasch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. August 2007)

Schindele hat mir sehr gute Angebote für 06er Rahmen gemacht! Ist übrigens auch bei eBay.


----------



## Der Toni (3. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schindele hat mir sehr gute Angebote für 06er Rahmen gemacht! Ist übrigens auch bei eBay.




Stimmt, ich habe meine Elemente auch vom Schindele.
Nur mit der email Komunikation haperts manchmal.


----------



## wilson (3. August 2007)

Kannt ich nicht den Shop. Hat echt gute Angebote, z.Z aber leider kein Element. Trotzdem danke für den Tip!


----------



## Catsoft (3. August 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Kannt ich nicht den Shop. Hat echt gute Angebote, z.Z aber leider kein Element. Trotzdem danke für den Tip!



Hast du angerufen? Vor 4 Wochen hatten die im Gegensatz zu allen anderen noch welche... Hab mir ein TSc geleistet.


----------



## Formwandler (10. August 2007)

ansonsten google Suchfunktion: 
Rocky Mountain Element Rahmen

welche Größe suchst du ?


----------

